# Breeding Pet Tiels?



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

No, i'm not planning on letting this recent mating between Cookie and Bailee become babies, but it has got me thinking how it could work with pet tiels? Obviously while they're sitting on eggs/raising babies they can't come out to play, so wouldn't they go a bit feral?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam not sure  I heard linnies are know not to get feral even if you breed them. I have not heard anything about cockatiels though. Iam sure it would not be hard to tame them again, if they did go a bit feral. What tiel would not want to keep getting scritches


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It can happen Bea I have read on a few different sites its hard for tiels to be good breeders/parents and devoted pets but there are a few exceptions to the rules, I found this site with lots of good info about breeding and it talks about them mating, nesting and raising a family will keep them busy and, as a general rule, they will concentrate on that and loose interest in their human care takers.
http://www.avianweb.com/cockatielbreeding.html


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's true. During that time they will put all their focus, or most towards the breeding process. When Baby had her eggs she only wanted to spend a couple of minutes at a time with me during her breaks. There were several times where she asked for head scritchers while on the eggs...(very uncomfortable postion for me with my arm stuck in the cage and standing up but she's my baby). So, yes, expect them to lose intrest in you but only for the time being. She was back to her regular self in no time...also, I just want to mention, never once did she lose any of her tameness or anything..the bond acctually got ALOT stronger for me and her since we went through that.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i'm not going to be breeding them so i don't need to worry.  Cookie and Bailee are still just as lovely to me, they were all for cuddles and kisses last night, and can't wait to come out and play today.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think its different when you have a single female laying eggs and once she is done with them she is on her own again and depends more on humans for company and a pair that is bonding together and going through the experience of raising a family.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Laura said:


> I think its different when you have a single female laying eggs and once she is done with them she is on her own again and depends more on humans for company and a pair that is bonding together and going through the experience of raising a family.


I know what you're saying but I am a strong believer in bonds with them and if you truly build a bond where you can read eachother...*yes, I know it sounds REALLY silly* then I am sure no matter how much they love eachother and how busy they get raising their clutch-they'll always remember you and want your attention. That's just my opinion. Each person and tiel is different though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I understand what your saying to  but its something that anyone who is breeding needs to be prepared for just in case.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Laura said:


> I understand what your saying to  but its something that anyone who is breeding needs to be prepared for just in case.


Yup, I agree.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was reading a linnie form for info and the one lady breed her pet tiel and she got egg bound and passed away


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I was reading a linnie form for info and the one lady breed her pet tiel and she got egg bound and passed away


That's another thing. The health risks. Although it's sad when it happens to any bird, breeder or pet, it'll hit you much harder if it's your baby pet. I don't know the history of the linnie you mentioned but if anyone does plan to breed any bird for that matter they need to be in tip top shape. That's the one thing I'm most afraid of and I think I'd take them both into the vet for a entire check up before breeding just to try and eliminate any problems.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a great idea about the vet check up first


----------

